# Voigtlander Vitessa



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think Stan mentioned Voigtlander in another thread and I said I'd post a picture of my dads Voigtlander Vitessa - so here it is - it's from 1952







.

He's quite a camera collector and has also got a Leica (possibly an R3 I'm not sure?), anoyther Voigtlander, a Contax and loads of others the names of which I forget - well they aren't watches are they so I wouldn't remember would I?
















If anyone has any questions about the camera I've no chance of being able to answer them but I can always ask my dad


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

WOW!







A photo camera AND a radio, all in the same box.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

That is in very nice condition. The shutter release is amazing.









Does you dad ever put any film through his collection?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> WOW! A photo camera AND a radio, all in the same box.


The shutter release is the shorter of the two antenna







, the long one is pushed down to wind the film (it's pushed in when the camera is closed). It's a very cool camera indeed and works well. He does use it, but not too often, as after 60 odd years it deserves to have an easy life. I'll post a couple more pictures tomorrow when there's more light


----------

